# Romance/Cavatina :)



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

My attempt:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

It's very nice! You've acquired a gift for melody, which they say can't really be taught. I think this piece is different than others, in that you're actually applying things you've learned, rather than straight mimicking others (unless you're looking off something I'm not aware of).


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

I really appreciate the listen and reply, Phil. I know it's kind of modern-sounding for a classical forum... And I do listen to a lot of music, I'm kind of addicted and know I should stop (as a composer), so the melodies and harmonies probably exist somewhere :lol:


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Huh? Modern-sounding?


----------



## Swosh (Feb 25, 2018)

Modern was the wrong word there in hindsight


----------

